# Better finished product



## wrench100 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am having trouble getting a smooth finish when I apply polyurethane. I use a good quality brush but still get lots of specs when it dries.


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

Need more info. What is your finishing environment like? Are you thinning the poly? Is the poly water borne or oil? What kind of brush are you using, natural or synthetic? Do the specs look like bubbles, dust, or craters? Pics may help.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I go along with Bob regarding thinning with 5% to 10% turps. Use a tac rag after sanding. Usually several coats of Poly are needed for a superb finish and allow a few days for the final coat to harden, then give a good rub-down with 0000 grade wire wool lubricated with wax polish. The result will be a deep glass smooth finish.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob, have you tried using good quality foam brushes? They don't leave bubbles like a brush stroke does. 
Dust and air bubbles are a royal pain with urethane. 
There was an earlier discussion on this here about a month ago...
I'll try and find it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay Bob, found it!
http://www.routerforums.com/finishi...ow-get-smooth-glossy-polyurethane-finish.html


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

A few years ago, my wife's office was having need for a very heavy-duty custom-made table for a quite heavy piece of publishing equipment. Very exact dimensions were critical for height, length, width and locations for electrical connections. No problem on the exact dimensions and the heavy-duty part, but finishing stuff is something I am very weak on (my work is typically building prototypes - no beauty required). She decided on a stain color and a Minwax Polyurethane. I had several weeks to complete the project, but I was finding a bubble-free finish on the polyurethane to be unattainable. When I mentioned this problem to her - she said, "That's very easy - immediately after laying-on the polyurethane go-over it with a small torch equipped with a flame spreader - the bubbles will dissipate immediately". She warned me on the volatility and insisted I keep the flame moving. Sure enough, it worked great for every coat! I wish I had asked her earlier - it would have saved me about 5 or 6 coats of wasted polyurethane, but it taught me a valuable lesson.
WARNING, IF YOU DO THIS - DO IT VERY CAREFULLY WITH ADEQUATE VENTILATION.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Bob.


----------



## wrench100 (Feb 12, 2012)

My environ is my workroom bench, temperature is good. Did not thin the oil based poly; I will try this next. Specs look like bubbles. And I don't know about my brush.

Thanks for the information. I'll check into the different issues.


----------



## wrench100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, I will thin my poly like you suggested.


----------



## wrench100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Got it, thanks.


----------



## wrench100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Test.....


----------



## wrench100 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I will try thinning the poly first before I try the torch approach. Thamks.


----------

